# Advice on a 5 HP outboard



## lucescoflathead (May 4, 2017)

I'm looking to purchase a new 5 hp outboard with a built in tank. It looks like the only choice I have are the Mercury and Honda. I have a 4 HP Evinrude 2 stroke but it has a seperate tank. I'd like something with reverse also as my Evinrude doesn't have it.

I've heard these motors vibrate a lot as they are a one cylinder. Anyone have any experience with either motor? Thanks Todd


----------



## Pappy (May 5, 2017)

The Evinrude and Johnson 4 deluxe had full gearshift if memory serves me correctly. A 2-cylinder that was very smooth running. 
They are usually fairly inexpensive if you can locate one. For what you are getting ready to shell out I would wait and find one. 
They do not have an integral tank however. A small 3 gallon tank does not take up much room though. Better than putting up with the
vibration of a larger single cylinder transom thrasher.


----------



## skipper123 (May 7, 2017)

I bought a new 4hp Tohatsu in 2012 with built in tank as well as 3 gal tank with switch over valve forward N reverse, single cyl and does not vibrate to much. Will run 50 min WOT water cooled and thru hub exhaust. Nice little motor 4 stroke and we have run the heck out of it. Also you get a five year warranty for less money when you purchase the Tohatsu name verses the Merc name with less warranty and more money. Tohatsu builds all Mercs under 40HP as well as Nissan until they dropped the Nissan brand and just call them all Tohatsu. Just bought a new 30 HP Tohatsu last year and they both have been good motors.


----------



## lucescoflathead (May 7, 2017)

Thanks for the replies.


----------

